# Mansfield General Hospital - January 2013



## Goldie87 (Jan 8, 2013)

Visited with a few of the Leicester lot recently. I've wandered around the outside of the site many times back in the days of the lights and tv being on, and the scream mask in the window. I was always on the way back from somewhere and it was always the wrong time of day, so it was great to finally get in there this time!

In 1889 the foundation stone for a new hospital was layed by Mrs Hollins of Pleasley Vale. This new hospital was opened in 1890, and known as The Mansfield General Hospital. The cost of this new hospital was £2,000, and it provided five beds. The opening ceremony was conducted on 27th October 1890 by the Duke of Portland. The need for an extension of these facilities was recognised fairly soon and on the 28th June 1897 the President of the Hospital Board, Mr F. W. Webb. The new wing was to be named Newstead Ward, and provided a further ten beds. By 1928 the number of beds available had grown to 108. In 1950 another extension was built to help deal with demand, this increased the bed number by a further 60. The hospital closed in September 1992, with services being transferred to Kings Mill Hospital.





Peeling Ward by Goldie87, on Flickr




Sink by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stairway by Goldie87, on Flickr




Lecture  by Goldie87, on Flickr




Table Tennis by Goldie87, on Flickr




Stairs by Goldie87, on Flickr




Boilers by Goldie87, on Flickr




Body Fridges by Goldie87, on Flickr




Headquarters by Goldie87, on Flickr




Dedicated by Goldie87, on Flickr




Chair Ward by Goldie87, on Flickr




X-Ray by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice 

If I dont get in here before its gone I will so regret it!


----------



## MrDan (Jan 8, 2013)

Those 'chairs' are unusual. Nice explore, looks like a hard hat will be needed soon lol.


----------



## mookster (Jan 8, 2013)

The best derelict hospital in the UK by far, I absolutely love this place


----------



## skankypants (Jan 9, 2013)

This is a belter to be fair...need a re visit soon...great shots..


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

sum lovely shots there!! Great peely ones

can't help laughing that them 2 chairs get about

did u get the nutters window banging on the way out?...seems we must give them sumfink to do


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2013)

*Very nicely done...*


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 9, 2013)

yeah, I agree with what you all say. I need a re-visit soon. Its a proper good location.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2013)

Amazing its unchaved,great pics.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 9, 2013)

I love this place 1 of my fave explores!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mookster (Jan 9, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing its unchaved,great pics.



Oh believe me, it's very chavved in places but totally worth going...21 years of closure will do that to a place


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 9, 2013)

> If I dont get in here before its gone I will so regret it!



me too, good stuff


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 9, 2013)

This is an awesome place that I'm well up for visiting. Nice one, very cool shots


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll pop a few on from the same days outing..




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Chair by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Ward by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Tins by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Windows by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice set of shots people, I really need to get this done this year.


----------



## Potter (Jan 20, 2013)

Great work. Always nice seeing more of this great old place. I can highly recommend going in to the older part.


----------

